# I miss my Wrigley



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Here are some of my favorite pics of Wrigley.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahh, I'm so sorry for your loss. Wrigley was a handsome boy and like so many others, taken too soon. It may help if you share pictures and stories with us, we understand the grief you are going through.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wrigley was beautiful. I love a sugar face. I still miss my first Golden who died in 1998 but it's not as painful as it once was. I can tell Wrigley was a much loved family member which is what all Goldens want. Try not to second guess yourself; it is obvious you loved him and did the best for him.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Its so hard especially in the mornings. That was our special time together. I feel like I made the decision too soon, but remember looking at him last Sunday and hardly recognizing him. Why didn't I get more testing done to be sure he had cancer? This came on so suddenly. I couldnt bare to see him like that any longer. My heart is broken ?.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Over the past month my Wrigley became anorexic, chronic vomiting, diarrhea, black stools, lost 11 lbs, drank excessive water circled around the hallways at night licking his lips and panting and was lerhargic. His blood tests only revealed a high wbc and xray showed nothing. The medicine for a suspected infection didnt help and he got worse by the day. Since the blood tests and xray couldnt explain it we fear it was stomach cancer and elected to have him put down. He passed peacefully but I still regret not having that ultrasound to confirm our fear of cancer.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family for having to say goodbye to Wrigley. We here on the forum share your loss having been there.. You can rest assured knowing you made the most loving decision by making sure Wrigley didn't suffer anymore. Even though he is gone no one can ever take away the love and great memories he shared with you. That will last forever.

Godspeed to Wrigley


dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## Jaxmommy (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Last October we lost our 7 yr golden Jax to HSA. It has been gutwrenching and not a day goes by I don't think of and cry about him. We did bring another golden puppy into the family right after and he has helped to fill that void Jax left and has kept us busy and on our toes.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Chrislawrence8 said:


> Over the past month my Wrigley became anorexic, chronic vomiting, diarrhea, black stools, lost 11 lbs, drank excessive water circled around the hallways at night licking his lips and panting and was lerhargic. His blood tests only revealed a high wbc and xray showed nothing. The medicine for a suspected infection didnt help and he got worse by the day. Since the blood tests and xray couldnt explain it we fear it was stomach cancer and elected to have him put down. He passed peacefully but I still regret not having that ultrasound to confirm our fear of cancer.


I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your Wrigley. I can only imagine what you are feeling right now and what you are going through. Your post made me tear up, reminded me a lot of my last dog, who died from a rare, aggressive GI lymphoma at 2.5 years old. We had started her on palliative prednisone, and she ended up with a bowel perforation--either because of the prednisone causing rapid shrinking of her huge tumors or just the cancer itself, and I worried for a long time about whether I had made a mistake by starting that medication. Her oncologist told me that regardless, it was a sign of how advanced her cancer actually was, and that was helpful for me to hear. 

In my experience, guilt and questioning are a very normal part of the grieving process--we care so deeply about our dogs and only want whats best for them. But you also knew Wrigley better than anyone, clearly did not want him to suffer, and I do believe our dogs do tell us when its "time." None of it makes the pain and sadness of loss any less. Wrigley was so lucky to have such a wonderful, caring, compassionate, and concerned family, just as much as you were lucky to have his wonderful soul and companionship. 

Fly free, sweet Wrigley <3.


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

Chrislawrence8 said:


> Over the past month my Wrigley became anorexic, chronic vomiting, diarrhea, black stools, lost 11 lbs, drank excessive water circled around the hallways at night licking his lips and panting and was lerhargic. His blood tests only revealed a high wbc and xray showed nothing. The medicine for a suspected infection didnt help and he got worse by the day. Since the blood tests and xray couldnt explain it we fear it was stomach cancer and elected to have him put down. He passed peacefully but I still regret not having that ultrasound to confirm our fear of cancer.


It’s normal to wonder. A vet’s job is to keep recommending testing and treatment options. I’ve never met one who has said “now is the time” to put dog to sleep (and I have done this five times now). So when we finally saiy no to what’s been offered up, it feels like options were left on the table. (And if part of your decision was financial, as some of mine were, IT IS OKAY.) Your beloved pal was suffering, and you relieved him of that. That took so much strength and love. 

Quality of life is so important when deciding care for pets. Unlike humans, they do not have the capacity to understand what is wrong or the self awareness to make end of life decisions. As owners, we need to lead with our hearts when decision time comes - you did that. In so doing, you acted in Wrigley’s perfect best interest.

I am so sorry your heart is hurting. Hopefully, as time passes, your sadness and regret will gradually be replaced by smiles and sweet memories.

PS - What a sweet face he had! Looks like he was a gentle soul.


----------



## GoldenIke (Jun 28, 2018)

Hang in there - it does get easier. 

I had to say goodbye to my Hunter last November. He was my first. He was 12 1/2. He lived a wonderful, very healthy life until his kidneys started to ultimately fail him and there was nothing else we could really do.

I still remember the way I felt the day we had to put him down. It was very peaceful and I knew it was the right time and never had second thoughts about that - but I was so emotionally and physically exhausted after that I just fell asleep for hours and when I woke up, it took me a minute to realize he was gone and when reality hit me, I felt this massive void inside me. I cried like a child, I was just so heartbroken and so upset. I just wanted Hunter back more than anything. I still tear up a bit thinking about how much I loved him and still miss him. He meant the world to me and he was the center of my universe for a long time. He was such a happy boy and he changed my life in so many positive ways. 

But eventually, most of my sadness and grief were replaced with my best memories of him (and there are plenty!) 

I let myself grieve and live without a pup until this past week when Ike came home. 

I wanted to be sure that I was in the right place mentally and wouldn't try to "replace" Hunter or expect a new puppy to be just like him. I want Ike to be himself and have his entirely unique personality, own toys, etc. 

I still miss Hunter every single day - I really do. But the pain isn't the same as it was before. And I can always take solace in knowing how much I loved him and cared for him. Ike will get that same love and care from me and while I will never forget Hunter or go a day without missing him or thinking about him, I am very excited about my new journey with Ike. 

One day, you'll probably be ready to do the same thing. And if you aren't, that's fine too!

Wrigley was very handsome and looked like a very sweet boy. Perhaps he and Hunter are somewhere playing together now. No longer sick or suffering.  

Take care.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you all so much for the amazing comments. I feel much better already. I'll never forget last Sunday when I just knew it was time. He obviously gave me some sort of final sign that the suffering could not go on any longer. Post decision bias has a hard time remembering exactly but I know I looked at him and was so sad at ehat his life now was. And the comment about the vets will always offer the next option made me feel better too because it makes sense. Part of the decision was financial not to get the ultrasound. I lnew we couldnt afford to pay thousands for treame t to only get a short additional time eoth him. And now I feel horrible because I realize we probably do have plenty of money. Ahhh the guilt just keeps finding new avenues into my mind. 

I added 1st day, young, senior, and the final day pic of Wrigley.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I’m sorry for your loss and struggle with guilt. Time has probably dulled the certainty of the knowledge that at that moment it was time. You made the choice because you loved him based on a million little things you saw, noticed and knew. Unfortunately, we struggle with the guilt we waited longer than we should have because we couldn’t say goodbye and that caused our pups to suffer unnecessarily. I’m not sure it ever easy. Btw - over the years, our Vet has been the one to tell us it was time a few times when she recognized our pets’ body was shutting down.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous Wrigley. I was where you are almost 2 months ago, having to make a decision that I would feel bad about and question myself over. But don't do that..you did what you knew was the best thing to free Wrigley from what was going on. All the money in the world doesn't guarantee the situation would've got better...you knew it was time, now just keep those memories in the front of your mind to get you through this difficult time. Your pictures are a wonderful keepsake! My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Wrigley, what a wonderful boy he was. I can tell from your words how much he meant to you and how much he was loved. 

Try to be kind to yourself-the feelings of guilt you are having are very normal. I've lost too many dogs over the years-6, each one held a special place in my heart and no matter how many times you've been through it, it's never easy...in fact it's always been the hardest thing I've ever had to do. It always broke my heart to see my guys declining and even more so suffering, the thought of them not being with me broke my heart, but seeing what they were going through was even worse. Being able to set them free is the ultimate gift of love you can give them. He's no longer suffering or in pain. 

Take the time you need to grieve and for your heart to heal. It's a long journey to find peace. 

Wrigley was added to the 2018 Rainbow Bridge List. 

Great pictures of Wrigley, so many wonderful memories. 

My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. 

I am crying reading your post, I know the feelings and pain too. 7 years ago around this time I made my first post on this forum with the same title just different name (I miss my Buddy), your post brought me back to that time. Similar story, my Buddy was 9 and half. Many of the people here understand all about love and loss as we have been there. Long after people around you start thinking it is silly and you should get over it there will be many of us here who will understand and will listen all you want to tell about your boy. 

Hugs my friend, you are not alone.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. My wife and I were finally able to look at pictures and smile last night. This site is so great for my grieving process.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Wrigley. I lost my boy three years ago in September and it was just the most heartbreaking thing I've ever gone through. It has got easier and I smile now thinking about him. It will get easier for you too, please keep posting here, you are among friends. Sending my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## diwolff (Jun 26, 2018)

Wrigley reminds me of our Cassie (I don't know how to download pics) I feel your pain. We lost our girl (9 1/2) to cancer last Monday. I'm still crying. She was part of us. The house is so empty. Due to health issues, we can never have another dog, which is another painful thing to admit. Funny how these Goldens come into our lives and find a way to become part of us. It's so easy. Cassie had a lump removed last November that was cancerous, but two others tested showed none. We thought it was over. Then out of the blue one day she threw up and had the runs. This was not like her. Took her to the vet, who gave meds for that and noted more lumps Couldn't determine results, so sent away. That dreaded cancer diagnosis was given. Lymphoma, aggressive and fast growing. Did we want to do chemo? After working in a cancer institute for many years, I said no. We had about three "ok" weeks with her. She still tried to please and wanted to be with us. The sadness on her face when she could no longer jump up on the bed was so hard to watch. She was 82 pounds and we could not lift her. We went to try and she didn't want us to, probably she would have had more pain. Monday morning was like normal (as normal as it can be with a cancer patient), then around 11am she went to a corner in the living room and laid down, very heavy breathing, I could hear water in her lungs. We knew the end was near Our vet was kind enough to come to the house, so Cassie died on the couch in our arms. You are so not alone. Those little four legged furry babies are so innocent, so giving, so loving, so pure. I believe that she's still with me. At times I feel her presence around me. It's comforting, but I'm still crying and miss her more than I can say. I believe that Cassie is now our guardian angel. I'm sure that Wrigley is yours. That kind of love and bond just doesn't ever die!!! We need to hang in there for them and know that one day we will be with them again!!!


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi all. I'm starting to feel a little better after this most devastating week. I still miss Mr. Wrigley so much, but today I was able to talk with family about him and stories of memories and not be sad. I smiled and laughed. I feel alot better about the decision to set him free. It was the only choice we had, and I can accept that. I'm getting more accepting that he is really gone and not in denial. This forum has been like chicken soup for the soul. Even though Wrigley is gone, his memory will live on. I'll always feel like I'm a golden retriever parent even though he's passed along.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Ohh and I ghostwrote a goodbye letter from him to me and my wife. I am not a good writer and it ended up being 3 pages long, so I do truly believe his spirit came over me to type each word. He went on to mention he safely made it to rainbow bridge and described his new life and friends. He recapped our memories. He recapped our struggles this past month and even confirmed it was time had come. He even left us a couple of items to keep in his memory. I got his favorite pillow and my wife got his fleece blanket. I found this letter to be so therapeutic and recommend it to anyone who had as hard of a time with guilt as I did.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

What an absolutely great thing to do...very therapeutic!!!! And I agree Mr. Wrigley was channeling through you. I really like what you did, I think it's something I need to do. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Chrislawrence8 said:


> Hi all. I'm starting to feel a little better after this most devastating week. I still miss Mr. Wrigley so much, but today I was able to talk with family about him and stories of memories and not be sad. I smiled and laughed. I feel alot better about the decision to set him free. It was the only choice we had, and I can accept that. I'm getting more accepting that he is really gone and not in denial. This forum has been like chicken soup for the soul. Even though Wrigley is gone, his memory will live on. I'll always feel like I'm a golden retriever parent even though he's passed along.


I'm glad to hear you are doing better, I know writing the ghost letter was very therapeutic for you, I believe it's all part of the process. 

When I had to let my first Golden go in 2011, I knew because of him I would always have a Golden in my life. I'm on my third one, he's 9. I don't believe one dog can ever replace one you've lost, but you can choose to open your heart and life to another one. I know the thought of getting another one is the farthest thing from your mind right now as you need time to grieve and celebrate Wrigley's life, but I hope one day you will consider opening your heart to another one.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sharing my condolences, Chrislawrence8 and family. I smiled a bit when I read that Wrigley gobbled the burger because it reminded me of one of our Goldens, who could barely stand on her final day with us. She gobbled up a favorite meal, though she had not eaten for days. I believe our dogs tell us when it is time to say good bye. It seems to me, from what you shared, that Wrigley let you know. You helped him cross the bridge because he was ready. May memories of happier times with Wrigley bring you a smile each day.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

This song has been such an amazing outlet for me to just know Wrigley is in a better place now. I can picture him riding up to the bridge with his head out of the back seat window enjoying the breeze and some cool shades on ?. I wanted to share it in the hope that others who need some comfort can find it in this song. We heard it driving yesterday and it instantly became Wrigley's Memorial song! 

"Spirit in the Sky" 
Songwriters: Norman Greenbaum https://youtu.be/AZQxH_8raCI

When I die and they lay me to rest
Gonna go to the place that's the best
When I lay me down to die
Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
That's where I'm gonna go when I die
When I die and they lay me to rest
Gonna go to the place that's the best
Prepare yourself you know it's a must
Gotta have a friend in Jesus
So you know that when you die
He's gonna recommend you
To the spirit in the sky
Gonna recommend you
To the spirit in the sky
That's where you're gonna go when you die
When you die and they lay you to rest
You're gonna go to the place that's the best
Never been a sinner I never sinned
I got a friend in Jesus
So you know that when I die
He's gonna set me up with
The spirit in the sky
Oh set me up with the spirit in the sky
That's where I'm gonna go when I die
When I die and they lay me to rest
I'm gonna go to the place that's the best
Go to the place that's the best


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I love it..what a great song to memorialize our dogs! I can see this huge field of
GoldenRetrievers...all grooving to the song!!!! (with their cool shades on of course)


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi there. I am so sorry. The afterthoughts are so hard. We said goodbye to our 5year old golden boy on the 6/25. I feel your pain. I have a similar story with all the testing and xrays and not being able to diagnose. Oliver also had a slightly elevated white cell count but nothing alarming. We had the anitbiotics, rimadyl, etc but the symptoms kept coming back. It's not easy to know when to let go but it sounds like your timing was right. Just like your Wrigley, our Oliver was turning away food but gobbled down a cheeseburger and melon on the way to the vet. If you want to chat, please message me. I feel your pain. It is heartbreaking. Hugs.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you so much. You and everyone else have been so supportive during this difficult time. I pray we are all able to heal over the losses of our beloved dogs. They will always be in our hearts and memories. I coukd picture Wrigley last night during the fireworks as ge used to hide in the bedroom while they were going off ????


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Today would have been Wrigley's 10th birthday. It's a little hard because it also happens to be my birthday. It's the first birthday we've had apart in such a long time. I'm sure he's having a big party with his new friends today!!! Happy birthday Wrigley!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday to Wrigley at the Bridge, sure there's a huge party in his honor. 

Happy Birthday to you, I know this is a hard day for you, the firsts are always the hardest. Try to focus on the many wonderful memories you have with Wrigley.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wrigley*

Happy Birthday to Wrigley at the Bridge.
I'm sure my Munchkin, Gizmo, Smooch and Snobear, will be helping him celebrate!


----------



## diwolff (Jun 26, 2018)

Hope you had a Happy Birthday as best as you could under the circumstances. Cassie was about the same age, she would be 10 on October 29th. I'm so sorry that your boy is no longer here, but I'm positive, as someone else mentioned, that he had a big birthday celebration at the bridge. We just returned from a vacation of a lifetime to Alaska. It was so hard. We saw three Golden puppies and two adults. I cried each time I saw one. We talked to some of them. One couple mentioned it was their 4th Golden and once you have had a Golden, that's all you want. I totally get that. They truly are the best, sweetest furry babies ever. Then we came home last night to our empty house. First time going anywhere after she died on 6/25/18. Again, more crying. I think we all need time to heal and focus on all of the good, but it's so hard. I pray for all of us each night, that we find comfort and peace and know that our babies are fine. BUT, yes, I still cry, it's so NOT EASY.

Wrigley was so lucky to have had you.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello. I am just seeing your posts now about your beautiful Wrigley. My condolences to you and your family. I recently joined this group as we suddenly lost our Callie on July 11th, 3 weeks post surgery for her torn CCL. I know how hard it is to question if you did the right thing. I too have questioned if we could have done anything different for Callie, if her passing could have been prevented. I still question this today. You did the right thing. You knew instinctively what Wrigley needed. As hard as it was, you knew what he needed bc he wasn't getting better and only getting worse. You gave him a life of unconditional love and he is lucky to have had you in his life. We will never have enough time with our beloved dogs. Callie had just turned 8. We couldn't even celebrate her birthday bc I didn't want to overexcite her right after surgery (her bday is June 24th, surgery was on the 18th). Those 8 years with her though were amazing. Someone here told me instead of thinking about the loss, to think about the wonderful times we had with them. My heart goes out to you and your family. Happy belated birthday to your Wrigley and to you. Thank you for sharing your story and how you coped with your loss.


----------

